# Galileo



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

When very kindly interrupting his Christmas holiday two years ago to answer my teasing of him by EMAIL (for on R4 seemingly joining the pro-GPS anti-celestial navigation lobby here on SN) the Astronomer Royal added that Brexit threatened our secure access to Galileo.

So even with two years warning HMG manages not to avoid it.

I wonder what tariff will be set for the sextant and chronometer.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe I am nieve but apart from the amount of money we have contributed why even bother with a system that is way behind being switched on.
We have relied on GPS for some time and it appears to do what it says on the tin. I accept we are at the whims of the US but in the present situation I think it would be safer to go with them. We would also save on the costs of updating equipment in use at present.
I understand that jobs are at risk and would like to think the efforts could go elsewhere.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

In the present situation I'd much prefer not be reliant on a U.S. Government controlled system, which has a history of being made unavailable. Difficult to overstate that really


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Theb accuracy of a satellite system is primarily to guide cruise missiles. I don't deny its usefulness in the commercial world (dynamic positioning and similar applications in which the accuracy is paramount (often actually repeatability rather than the accuracy but I digress). Were it not for the military need then it would seem to be the affordable salvage position to establish a terrestrial system for simple prudent sailors to navigate by as with the hyperbolic systems of 'old'.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Galileo's Daughter was a Nun who had faith in the Lord; and was of enormous help to Galileo himself. I read a book of that name ("Galileo's Daughter") some time ago, relating his (Galileo's) battle with the Vatican for recognition of the truth as he saw it to be.

Perhaps his Daughter could help now?


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Varley said:


> Theb accuracy of a satellite system is primarily to guide cruise missiles. I don't deny its usefulness in the commercial world (dynamic positioning and similar applications in which the accuracy is paramount (often actually repeatability rather than the accuracy but I digress). Were it not for the military need then it would seem to be the affordable salvage position to establish a terrestrial system for simple prudent sailors to navigate by as with the hyperbolic systems of 'old'.


Seems a reasonable solution. 
Davie


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't really claim that as mine. There has been talk around that relying soley on satellite technology might fall foul of a solar storm or human mischief. eLoran got off the ground but has since, if not come down again is not flying very high.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Varley said:


> I can't really claim that as mine. There has been talk around that relying soley on satellite technology might fall foul of a solar storm or human mischief. eLoran got off the ground but has since, if not come down again is not flying very high.


Ah,human mischief. As the major players have their own systems it is not beyond ken it would be a target during any future confrontations.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

On all ships I've been involved with recently there were two means of navigation, GPS and looking out the window. And in truth not half enough of the latter.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Engine Serang said:


> On all ships I've been involved with recently there were two means of navigation, GPS and looking out the window. And in truth not half enough of the latter.


This also applies to the conductors of motor cars. I am currently changing cars after last doing so only a few months ago. The one I am getting rid of has so many little tricks and settings, I find that time to look out of the window can only be acquired by carrying a co-driver. I am going for Ockham's version of the car.


----------

